#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Ενσωμάτωση EC

## sundance

Έχει κανείς πληροφόρηση όσον αφορά την πρόοδο ενσωμάτωσης των ΕC?

----------


## brutagon

φεβρουάριο με μάρτιο μου είχαν πει

----------


## sundance

Θα υπάρχει και το ανάλογο κόστος?

----------


## Xάρης

Αναμενόμενο όπως έγινε πχ με τον ΕΑΚ-2000.

----------


## brutagon

ναι θα υπάρχει κόστος νέας έκδοσης

----------


## leo

Μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλοι οι έλεγχοι περί E.C.
Είναι σε στάδιο επεξεργασίας.

Οπότε και θα είναι διαθέσιμοι για το κοινό ….. 

Όσο για το κόστος της αναβάθμισης δεν το γνωρίζω

----------

